# caramel colour patches !!! when does it go away ??



## kerri <3 maltese tilly (Dec 9, 2006)

hi ive recently bought a maltese baby girl and she has some peach patches her breeder said it will go away but when ? can anyone help ?
















thanks from kerri ..xo


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

When we brought Scooby home he had the lemon colored ears and now they are white, his changed as he grew his adult coat, but I would say around 12 months if it's going to go it should be gone by then


----------



## kerri <3 maltese tilly (Dec 9, 2006)

> When we brought Scooby home he had the lemon colored ears and now they are white, his changed as he grew his adult coat, but I would say around 12 months if it's going to go it should be gone by then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh right cool !!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ty has tan (aka lemon) colored patches, the breeder also told me they would go away. He is 19 months old and they have only gotten darker. I understand that sometimes they do fade but not always.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Perri has three very light patches down his back, they are only really visible in bright sunlight or when he's wet, but he's over a year and they're still there. I guess you'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Neyland had some on his ears....when he was a puppy...
This picture shows it some....
[attachment=17032:attachment]

It took several months, but it is gone now. You can tell a little when it is wet, but not when dry.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">Sometimes they do go away and sometimes they do not.

Sir Micro has a bit of color in his ears, Bella Mia has a bit in her's and a tiny patch on her back. Wookie had a small narrow patch start to grow in about 3 months ago but now the hair behind where it's growing is white again so I am not sure what caused that.

Good luck,
Melanie
</span>


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Lily has a lemon streak part way down her back and her ears are lemony. She has had this all along and is now one year old. I don't think it is going away but I don't care. Just part of her.
Aimee


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey had lemon colored ears & streaks running down her back.








The lemon colored ears have went away & the streaks on her back have faded but are still there. It doesn't bother me at all!







Tearstaining is what drives me crazy







!! but her tearstains seem to be clearing up now, too!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

At 2 1/2 months, Tilly had lemon ears, but now she's completely white. She's 6 months old now so it happened pretty quickly.

Lacie on the other had still has a little lemon on her ears and she's 2.


----------



## kerri <3 maltese tilly (Dec 9, 2006)

> At 2 1/2 months, Tilly had lemon ears, but now she's completely white. She's 6 months old now so it happened pretty quickly.
> 
> Lacie on the other had still has a little lemon on her ears and she's 2.[/B]


oh! well ill just have to wiatr and see how my speacial girl turns out im happpy with what ever way but its just im showing her and i dont know if this is a downside


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Your little girl is cute. The saying goes: If you have color in the coat, you have great pigment. This is pretty much true. Normally the color on the ears will grow out as the coat grows. The patches on the coat is sometimes caused by a dark patch on the skin. Way back when Maltese was not a white dog.








Even though the standard says pure white it was written in [1966](?) there are several top breeders with color in the coat. Marcris and Hi-Lite are among those.


----------



## kerri <3 maltese tilly (Dec 9, 2006)

> Your little girl is cute. The saying goes: If you have color in the coat, you have great pigment. This is pretty much true. Normally the color on the ears will grow out as the coat grows. The patches on the coat is sometimes caused by a dark patch on the skin. Way back when Maltese was not a white dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh ryt








well







am happier now i know that it shouldnt be a fault in the show ring. 

thanks ..


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How old is she now? It's pretty hard to tell if a puppy is show potential until about 5 months or more.

Do her parents have lemon coloring? I assume they've been shown if you are buying a show puppy.

If you are buying her from a reputable show breeder, I would trust her opinion.


----------



## kerri <3 maltese tilly (Dec 9, 2006)

> How old is she now? It's pretty hard to tell if a puppy is show potential until about 5 months or more.
> 
> Do her parents have lemon coloring? I assume they've been shown if you are buying a show puppy.
> 
> If you are buying her from a reputable show breeder, I would trust her opinion.[/B]


yes i have and her mother has no bad tear stains or patches so am sure it should b fine 

thanks everyone for your help


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo never had any color but white! But who cares anyway!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=301384
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A good handler will know how to take care of tear stains. 
Since you are planning to show you dog, have you had her evaluated for structure, bite, movement, coat texture, etc. There is a lot more that goes into it than whether there is a little color on them. 
A reputable breeder would not sell you one as a show prospect until it is at least five to six months of age, maybe older.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I reread your earlier posts and saw that you got Tilly at 11 weeks. Kerri, as Faye said, that is way too young for a breeder to be able to tell you if a puppy has show potential or not. I sure hope she didn't charge you a show puppy price!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I reread your earlier posts and saw that you got Tilly at 11 weeks. Kerri, as Faye said, that is way too young for a breeder to be able to tell you if a puppy has show potential or not. I sure hope she didn't charge you a show puppy price![/B]


Yes, it is way too young, and you should also have your dog evaluated by someone who is qualified to give you a good evaluation. And, it's not just the quality of the dog that is important. Right now, I have one whose main flaw is that he is too much of a pet and so "mellow" that he would just like to sit in my handler's lap. I did it to him, so I have no one to blame but myself, but I might end up bringing him home because he is only going to get a championship in "couch potato".
For the past several weeks, I've been receiving the most heart wrenching calls from someone who purchased a show dog from a very well known breeder. She sent her home with one eight or nine weeks old, and the bite went off. A well known handler assured her she could finish his championship, but he should not be bred. (I won't get on my soapbox about ethics here). I feel so sorry for this lady. I have encouraged her to go back to her breeder to try to get it resolved, and I just listen. 
For you, Kerri, I hope your situation works out a lot better.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha champion couch potato..do they give certificates for that? I have a couple here!



Color in coats can fade, especially since your baby is so young - however, it doesn't mean it will and even if it doesn't would you love it less? Cosy had color on her ears and a patch on her back when she was a pup.

It has faded away now, except every now and then I can see a little patch on her back in certain light. Usually it will appear white at the root but shows color on down the hair shaft. It's an enigma why it does that...lol...but is often connected to pigment.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Haha champion couch potato..do they give certificates for that? I have a couple here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brit,
Now, I've figured out how to start a new business. Like that new place that is giving championships for $45 and two pictures, I can just ask for one of the dog on the sofa and $25.00. I'll probably make a killing for those "Champions of the Sofa".
As for color, I have a very nice show picture of a well known dog being shown in Europe with a large streak of color down his side. I saw him when he was here in the states (cut down) and it is easy to see.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=304737
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fay, Ty would like to apply for the title of PILLOW CHAMPION, since that is where he seems to REIGN!!!


----------

